# Are you capable of killing?



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

We have another thread about if you would want to live. I'm going to add a little twist to that and ask are you capable of killing the ones you love to stop their suffering. If the SHTF, chances are medical care is going to be limited. You can try your best to prepare yourself but you will never be able to truly care for the sick and injured. What if a loved one became very sick or hurt?! Would you watch them suffer or somehow help them along? I personally would like to have some kind of verbal agreement with the people I'm with. I couldn't imagine how horrible the situation would be but I think it's a valid point to discuss.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Yes, but it's not my choice to decide who lives or dies.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

No never, I would medicate with pain killers and make them comfortable if there was nothing else I could do but no I wouldn't kill them.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> We have another thread about if you would want to live. I'm going to add a little twist to that and ask are you capable of killing the ones you love to stop their suffering. If the SHTF, chances are medical care is going to be limited. You can try your best to prepare yourself but you will never be able to truly care for the sick and injured. What if a loved one became very sick or hurt?! Would you watch them suffer or somehow help them along? I personally would like to have some kind of verbal agreement with the people I'm with. I couldn't imagine how horrible the situation would be but I think it's a valid point to discuss.


You can say whatever you wish here and now but when the time comes, who knows? Can I kill someone in defense, no problemo. Killing a loved one is a whole different story. I won't really know until that time comes. I just hope it never does.


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

I think it's important to become low-impact in SHTF... You shouldn't be taking unnecessary risks and exposing yourself to physical injury if it is at all avoidable. That will go a long way in preventing your hypothetical situation. 

But no. If presented with such a situation today, I could not pull the trigger... nor would I advocate someone else doing so.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

You know, I want to say...*I would never!!* But, I can honestly say, I have no idea what I'm capable of. If a loved one was suffering to the extent of begging me to put them out of their misery, it would be a horrible decision.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> No never, I would medicate with pain killers and make them comfortable if there was nothing else I could do but no I wouldn't kill them.


You're a survival person here. Are you going to use what little pain meds you have on someone that is going to die anyway? You have the rest of your family/others that are going to live on. Do you waste the meds?
I'm just playing devil's advocate here because of course drugging them would be the best option.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

With all due respect, mish, given some of your other posts here I can not take you seriously about anything. 
Have a nice day.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Am I capable of killing a loved one? Under the right conditions, yes. Would I? I might but could I live with it? I don't know. It might change me into something I don't want to be. I don't think I could personally justify it. I do think, under the right circumstances I would do it. I think that makes me a special kind of monster....


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With all due respect, mish, given some of your other posts here I can not take you seriously about anything.
> Have a nice day.


That's too bad. I like hearing everyone's viewpoints, even more so from people that I might not agree with. I'm sure we could of expanded each others minds.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Mish, could you? would you?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

If someone I love was suffering terribly and their living through it to a healthy life again was not a possibly, could I kill them if they wanted me to and stop their pain? You're damn right I could and I would want them to do it for me too. Sometimes loving someone is hard.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Mish, could you? would you?


I believe that it would be a decision that would be easier to make in the moment. When put on the spot, your choice would be to watch and hear the pleas or end it. I think as much as you want to think you could never, you would probably end the suffering. That's why I said I would want to have some kind of verbal agreement with the people I was close to. Having the verbal agreement at least takes some of the weight off your shoulders. Which is worse, knowing that you let your loved one suffer or knowing you honored their dying wish.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Which is worse indeed.... 
Living with the fact that you were the reason for their suffering or living with the fact that you killed them..... Which IS worse?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I believe letting them suffer would haunt me more, especially if they are asking me to end it. Fuzzee said it!! I would want them to do the same for me if there was no chance of getting better.

Hell, we do this kind of stuff now to some degree. We just pull the plug.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Mish said:


> I believe letting them suffer would haunt me more, especially if they are asking me to end it. Fuzzee said it!! I would want them to do the same for me if there was no chance of getting better.
> 
> Hell, we do this kind of stuff now to some degree. We just pull the plug.


Yep, no different than pulling the plug. If it's what they want, than in loving in them there is no guilt in fulfilling their dying wish. There would be for me in letting them suffer and not having the honor and heart to stop their pain when they asked me to. We're all going to die someday regardless. It's simply when and how. I would prefer not to suffer at the end and know I don't want my loved ones to.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Nobody can say for sure that hasn't already been faced with this situation, so of course we're just speculating here but even speculating I'm having difficulty with knowing what I'd want to do. I'd want to do what they wanted me to do, first and foremost. Hopefully they're in a condition where they can think coherently enough to know, or perhaps we've already discussed this beforehand to have some clarification...

If you did it, you would have to own it and forget it. The one question that could destroy you would be "What if I had waited? Would they have pulled through?".


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Or a doctor comes through hours later....


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Mish said:


> I believe that it would be a decision that would be easier to make in the moment. When put on the spot, your choice would be to watch and hear the pleas or end it. I think as much as you want to think you could never, you would probably end the suffering. That's why I said I would want to have some kind of verbal agreement with the people I was close to. Having the verbal agreement at least takes some of the weight off your shoulders. Which is worse, knowing that you let your loved one suffer or knowing you honored their dying wish.


If you have never killed anybody yet, you have no clue what you would or wouldn't do.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

As a few have said, some of the newer members have taken the forum to new lower standards, but that is just my opinion. These questions about what you "WOULD" do are IMO, getting over the top, no one really knows what may happen in a given instance. Do we all have opinions, yes. But what is the point. If you do something like some of these post ask, are you going to run around a brag or what. Have I answered in these post yes, but I must say I'm not sure why now. For me, I must start thinking hard about a lot of what I'm reading here lately.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I doubt. I don't want to say you're nuts or anything like that, but damn ypu come up with some off the wall posts.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you have never killed anybody yet, you have no clue what you would or wouldn't do.


You are absolutely right! I don't know. I hope I never have to make such decisions in my life. 
I see that you have served in the military! Thank you very much for your service! I can't even imagine the horrors of life/death that you have seen. I'm sure someone like you would have a realistic view on this question. What would you do?


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Mish said:


> We have another thread about if you would want to live. I'm going to add a little twist to that and ask are you capable of killing the ones you love to stop their suffering. If the SHTF, chances are medical care is going to be limited. You can try your best to prepare yourself but you will never be able to truly care for the sick and injured. What if a loved one became very sick or hurt?! Would you watch them suffer or somehow help them along? I personally would like to have some kind of verbal agreement with the people I'm with. I couldn't imagine how horrible the situation would be but I think it's a valid point to discuss.


That is not a question that can be answered until faced with it.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mish said:


> You are absolutely right! I don't know. I hope I never have to make such decisions in my life.
> I see that you have served in the military! Thank you very much for your service! I can't even imagine the horrors of life/death that you have seen. I'm sure someone like you would have a realistic view on this question. What would you do?


One doesn't have to have been in the military to know that, but you would find out quick.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

I post this reply with no disrespect to anyone but I don't think there is a person on this site that can say that for sure. I know half the people here couldn't or wouldn't kill there own dog let alone a human loved one. 

It is hard enough to take a human life in general, now add the weight of the person you are about to shoot being a loved one. the memories, the compassion, love, and bond that you have for that individual... 

I personally don't think that is a 100% set in stone answerable question at this time... I could be wrong. 

I just hope and pray that not a single one of us here will ever have to deal with that subject.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

May not apply to this situation, but maybe an end of life contract might work. I used to think that if I had some uncurable disease, I would go off into the woods I love so much, and just lay down go to sleep and die.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ekim said:


> As a few have said, some of the newer members have taken the forum to new lower standards, but that is just my opinion. These questions about what you "WOULD" do are IMO, getting over the top, no one really knows what may happen in a given instance. Do we all have opinions, yes. But what is the point. If you do something like some of these post ask, are you going to run around a brag or what. Have I answered in these post yes, but I must say I'm not sure why now. For me, I must start thinking hard about a lot of what I'm reading here lately.


This whole forum is based on hypothetical situations. So,this question holds just as much weight as "what flashlight should I buy". You need to think about the tough questions that you might encounter, as well as what you might need. A mentally prepared person will probably last longer than the one with the better flashlight. =)


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Being in the military is a totally different thing than what this thread is about.
In the military you may kill someone who is your enemy and is trying to kill you or your buddy.
In a SHTF scenario you may be asked to end the life of a friend or family member.
Think about that , your mom, dad, etc. asked you to end their suffering, ( cancer, wounded, whatever), can you do that??


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

ekim said:


> Have I answered in these post yes, but I must say I'm not sure why now. For me, I must start thinking hard about a lot of what I'm reading here lately.


Remember what Jesus said: Do not give dogs what is holy; and do not throw your pearls before swine, lest they trample them underfoot and turn to attack you.
Matthew 7:6/RSV

Good advice to live by, although I come up short quite often.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mish said:


> This whole forum is based on hypothetical situations. So,this question holds just as much weight as "what flashlight should I buy". You need to think about the tough questions that you might encounter, as well as what you might need. A mentally prepared person will probably last longer than the one with the better flashlight. =)


Prepping is not hypothetical, the reason you do may be. If asking the question about putting a loved one down because they are terminally ill isn't just a doomsday question though. It may come down to that if the SHTF more often or sooner than most would think but asking the question on an internet forum should never give you an answer, IMO. And my original post wasn't just because of this topic.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Don't feed the troll.


Who is actually the troll in this thread? I've asked an honest question and started some nice dialog with members. What have you brought to my thread? =)


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Mish said:


> This whole forum is based on hypothetical situations. *So,this question holds just as much weight as "what flashlight should I buy".* You need to think about the tough questions that you might encounter, as well as what you might need. A mentally prepared person will probably last longer than the one with the better flashlight. =)


No, in that you are very wrong. Killing someone carries serious implications with it. It is nowhere close to the same analogy. You will not have nightmares about a flashlight. You could very well have nightmares and other issues when you've had to kill someone. Even if it is a bad guy. Some people can't even bring themselves to a point where they can kill to defend themselves. You are treating this like its a simple choice. Not by a long shot.

You've got to be a youngin.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Mish, don't like my posts and I will try not to read your post, fair enough?


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

inceptor said:


> No, in that you are very wrong. Killing someone carries serious implications with it. It is nowhere close to the same analogy. You will not have nightmares about a flashlight. You could very well have nightmares and other issues when you've had to kill someone. Even if it is a bad guy. Some people can't even bring themselves to a point where they can kill to defend themselves. You are treating this like its a simple choice. Not by a long shot.
> 
> You've got to be a youngin.


I'm sorry, as stated, you are correct. I didn't communicate what I was trying to say well. All I meant was, my question was as valid as the other. =)


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

ekim said:


> Mish, don't like my posts and I will try not to read your post, fair enough?


No deal. :mrgreen: I'm going to win you over, yet. I don't give up that easily.


----------



## NordicWarrior94 (Aug 20, 2013)

Nobody will know until they're faced with the opportunity.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

NordicWarrior94 said:


> Nobody will know until they're faced with the opportunity.


You are correct! I agree! We won't know. The question was more to start a thought process, than to get an absolute answer. =)


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

I myself have never been faced with it, but my wife and her sisters have. Their mom had a heart attack (widow maker) said she should not have made it to the hospital. Well a few days in she seemed to recover a bit. She was awake and talking, well she then took a turn for the worst and slipped into a coma. They did everything possible for her, even sent her to Vanderbuilt hospital. After a few weeks they had to make a decision of whether to let her go or keep her on life support. They had no idea whether she was in pain or not, but ultimately she would never be herself again or any quality of life. It was a very hard decision, but they had to let her go. It was not by their hand personally but their decision. Hard to say until I'm in that situation. She was only 53


----------



## roxdoc (Nov 17, 2013)

*Capable of killing? Am supposed to be an expert at it.*



AquaHull said:


> Yes, but it's not my choice to decide who lives or dies.


Several years ago, the year after Oregon passed the assisted suicide proposition, the North American Congress of Clinical Toxicology had its annual meeting in Portland. We had a 4 hour symposium with ethicists from the medical school and board of medicine about the task they were assigned: write regulations implementing the law (btw: NOBODY in the medical community thought it had a prayer of passing).

We went through the usual stuff - any licensed health care professional could opt out with no penalties; how would you dispense it, how would you store the assisted suicide prescription; what if a child got into it; what if it didn't work; yadda, yadda.

Then came the kicker: How do we do it? What drugs and doses are right? What should the instructions on the label be? How should we label it?

I felt comfortable hiding behind the "no penalty for opting out" clause (and apparently so did everybody else - you should have heard a pin drop) until they said "wait a minute - you people are representing yourselves as THE experts in toxicology - if you don't help, and we have to make up our own methods, what if we get it wrong? What if the patient survives, or worse, survives in a chronic vegetative state?"

That symposium caused me to have a lot of troubled sleep. If I'm supposed to be such a red-hot toxicologist, how come I can't (or won't) answer this question?

That symposium slapped me squarely in the face with the "what's good for the goose is good for the gander" argument.

I know what MY answer was - anybody else have any opinions?

Remember, this is legal, state-sanctioned procedure. Do I have the right to with-hold expert information that only I may have, just to salve my conscience?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

In this case, yes you do have that right.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

A mercy killing ? put your self on the on the other side of the fence Lets say YOU set off an anti personnel mine and everything below your navel was gone and you begged your buddy to put you down. could you do it then


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> With all due respect, mish, given some of your other posts here I can not take you seriously about anything.
> Have a nice day.


I was not sure at first, but after the beating mish took when she first started, I'd say it takes real chutzpah to stick around. She's taking it but giving it back, and that earns her my respect. As for posting this thread, I think it's proving her seriousness at prepping and being a productive member of this forum, and here's why, following the next quote:



ekim said:


> As a few have said, some of the newer members have taken the forum to new lower standards, but that is just my opinion. These questions about what you "WOULD" do are IMO, getting over the top, no one really knows what may happen in a given instance. Do we all have opinions, yes. But what is the point. If you do something like some of these post ask, are you going to run around a brag or what. Have I answered in these post yes, but I must say I'm not sure why now. For me, I must start thinking hard about a lot of what I'm reading here lately.


Since there's a jab at my thread in this, I feel compelled to respond. I won't speak for mish, but when I posted mine, as I said in a later reply in that thread, I feel it's important to think about these things. I wasn't saying we should draw a line in the sand and say, "This is what I'll do when X happens." These are questions I have asked myself in the past and continue to think about. Not because I want to have a concrete decision now, obviously that's impossible, but because if that scenario ever comes up, I want to have at least had some time to weigh the pros and cons.

It's not a frivolous post, but a very serious one. These thoughts weigh heavy on my mind and, judging by the responses in both threads, on the minds of others as well. Just because you can't say what you will do in the future doesn't mean it doesn't bear some contemplation. And like any idea, hearing the thoughts and opinions of others can be helpful by giving you points of view you wouldn't otherwise see on your own.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

indie said:


> I was not sure at first, but after the beating mish took when she first started, I'd say it takes real chutzpah to stick around. She's taking it but giving it back, and that earns her my respect. As for posting this thread, I think it's proving her seriousness at prepping and being a productive member of this forum, and here's why, following the next quote:
> 
> Since there's a jab at my thread in this, I feel compelled to respond. I won't speak for mish, but when I posted mine, as I said in a later reply in that thread, I feel it's important to think about these things. I wasn't saying we should draw a line in the sand and say, "This is what I'll do when X happens." These are questions I have asked myself in the past and continue to think about. Not because I want to have a concrete decision now, obviously that's impossible, but because if that scenario ever comes up, I want to have at least had some time to weigh the pros and cons.
> 
> It's not a frivolous post, but a very serious one. These thoughts weigh heavy on my mind and, judging by the responses in both threads, on the minds of others as well. Just because you can't say what you will do in the future doesn't mean it doesn't bear some contemplation. And like any idea, hearing the thoughts and opinions of others can be helpful by giving you points of view you wouldn't otherwise see on your own.


I doubt much I have read on these forums on this kind of topic will effect me one iota on what I would do and what I say shouldn't cause anyone here to get in an uproar. It's my opinion, I'm not trained or versed on any of this sort of thing, take it with a grain of salt. Because we/I/you agree or dis agree doesn't make any one right or wrong. From day one I said I wasn't PC and am not here to become a leader/adviser. It's a internet forum about prepping and people give opinions. There are several members here I try not to read their posts for my own reasons. I know what and who I am, but this nor any other forum is going to change me much if any. Besides sometimes it just to easy to lead some people on, but I am trying to avoid that anymore, guess I'm getting old.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought Mish's question was a realistic situational question for shtf. The reality is lots of people are going to be hurt when it hits hard and medical care is gone, with the only means people will have for care being each other and what they can find. Any loved one could come down with a serious illness or injury that puts them in that circumstance. My own mother is still alive and in her 70's going on 80's and we all know the old and sick are some of the first to go when shtf. When there is no medical care and people are shooting at each other a bad gut wound makes for a slow painful death. Without modern medical care of a serious operation that person is still going to die, but in misery. I appreciate it being asked. People don't like to look at the hard reality of what can come when it does hit hard.


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I went through Mishs posts and they seem to be an upbeat positive person. I really dont understand the attacks. As I was reading the posts people attacked pretty quick. 

Look people dont always fit the mold that they want everyone to fit. To those who attacked a brand new member for asking a question that you dont approve of.... who died and made you forum God? And shame on you. 

If you dont like the poster or the topic, why make the comment?

Geesh!

Now onto the topic


----------



## techtony (Nov 5, 2013)

I would look up the quickest acting herbal concoction and hope it works. I would probably give it to them for them to administer to themselves. I dont want them to suffer, but putting a bullet in their head seems extreme if someone has stage 4 lung cancer.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone for having my back. hehe It's all good! I know how forums work, sometimes there is a tough initiation period. SO BRING IT...hehe I love killing people with kindness!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I hear ya, Silverbullet! I think I like you.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Mish this thread is a good reality check its a tough question, it makes a person aware of their own limitations, where they draw the line in the sand, its a personal view, like whether abortion is right or wrong. Mentally, Morally, Religiously you may not could do it I think that view deserves as much respect as, the other.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

OOOOHHHH Silverbullet and Mish sittin in a tree!!!

Thinking about your question for awhile and I think that I could Definitely take out some of my in-laws no problem.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

And for anyone who actually thinks a life/death situation cannot happen in the real world, how many people made that choice for themselves on 911 when they jumped from the twin towers. If you have never seen the falling man video it will put it in perspective right quick.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Silverbullet said:


> Meangreen, you're not the only ladies man on this site! I never thought about the Monster-In-Law, I mean Mother-In-Law? Can I humanely euthanize her now, even though she is not sick???


Just make it look like an accident :wink:


----------



## FFARL (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm actually really impressed with this question. I think it gets on people's nerves because it maybe exposes a weakness they hadn't thought of. One of the comforts of our intact infrastructure is having doctors, and their policies and procedures to protect us from having to make life or death situations. I bet at least for first few years, doctors battle with this internally every day as they fall asleep. SHTF, now that's all in our laps. WE have to make decisions that were always made for us, either by trained professionals, or by legal precedent, or even morality. Do you think your morals wont undergo any adjustment when you have to fight to keep your family alive? 

My answer is yes, I could do it if I knew it was the only way. I've had to do it to several dogs, and in a lot of ways, those dogs were better friends than a lot of humans I know. I had the convenience of modern medicine to make it "Comfortable", but it still sucked.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Ooooo!! Looky, looky!! A big tough Adminstrator guy! I feel important! =) Good points! We take so much for granted.

Ok, I've been serious for almost 24 hours!! Can I be silly, yet?!! <has the shakes>


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

That is a tough question.

My only answer is that I don't know. I hope I don't have to find out.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

As far as I am concerned death is the only condition with no chance of recovery, where there is life there is hope. I would not stop someone in that condition from taking their own life, but I am not going to do it for them. Now if someone poses a threat to my family I will kill them like a roach with as little remorse.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

jimb1972 said:


> As far as I am concerned death is the only condition with no chance of recovery, where there is life there is hope. I would not stop someone in that condition from taking their own life, but I am not going to do it for them. Now if someone poses a threat to my family I will kill them like a roach with as little remorse.


I'm thinking I feel the same way. I mean, it is a little late for me to ponder whether I could kill someone, but to do it in a Kervorkian way, I don't know. I'm not a doctor, I don't know what is terminal.

If the scenario involves someone who is trapped and is burning alive, yes.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Mish said:


> ..are you capable of killing the ones you love to stop their suffering..


Well I gave the hospital doctors permission to switch off my comatose mother 15 years ago, and I'd do the same again without batting an eye.
I mean, she was 76 and had had a good innings, and when her thyroid packed up it caused complications and she went into a coma.
The doc said something like "We could keep her alive but she'd be bedridden and on meds for the rest of her life, so it might be best to just let her go"
"Okay" I replied, "do as you think best" and they let her slip peacefully away a couple of days later without regaining consciousness.
They phoned me at home just after I'd finished watching an episode of Star Trek to tell me she'd gone.
Good old mum, her timing was perfect, she knew I liked the show..


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Well I gave the hospital doctors permission to switch off my comatose mother 15 years ago, and I'd do the same again without batting an eye.
> I mean, she was 76 and had had a good innings, and when her thyroid packed up it caused complications and she went into a coma.
> The doc said something like "We could keep her alive but she'd be bedridden and on meds for the rest of her life, so it might be best to just let her go"
> "Okay" I replied, "do as you think best" and they let her slip peacefully away a couple of days later without regaining consciousness.
> ...


:shock:


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

I watched my mother die slowly over 2 years w/ lung cancer. I can tell you first hand how hard it is to watch a loved one suffer. In the end, we did have to make a hard decision, but it was one that we were comfortable with to some degree. We discussed the situation w/ my mother months earlier wanting to know what her wishes would be if she became unable to make decisions on her own =) I can live with fulfilling her wishes. That's hard shlt to process, but it's real. It won't get easier if the SHTF! =) Have the talk. =)


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hard call my Dad was brought back 3 times against his wishes. He passed the power to me and begged me not to allow it again.
He was dead already ,I did as he ask when the hospital called.
I can live with it. I understand why he did it


----------



## Kidzthinkimahoarder (Feb 11, 2013)

No...now way, no how, never. We would just have to suffer along together....


----------



## felocin (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice try, NSA...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

felocin said:


> Nice try, NSA...


Que??!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Great thought provoking question. I dont know what I would do, except, I do know, that if I was on the other end, I wouldn't ask someone if I could do it myself, If I was surely a gonner, I would probably as some stated earlier, take a long walk and be alone.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A number of years before my Dad passed away he made me the executor of his will and gave me power of attorney over his and my Mom's estate and affairs...all except for one item. He made my sister responsible for the decision to pull the plug in case of a catastrophic situation. He and I had a laugh over it when I asked him, why not me? His response was that he felt like I would pull the plug in an instant. 
7 years after he made those changes in his will, Dad got cancer and he ended up in the hospital in a coma. Doctors did what they could and I made it to the hospital to be at his side. Doctors finally asked me to make the decision. My Mom, other sisters and brother were there but the sister that was responsible had not arrived yet. I honored my old man's decision and waited until my sister arrived. She knew the deal and eventually made the call. Never want to put that on anyone but she handled it well. 

It's easy to play these scenarios in our head or in forum but reality is different. I'm sure many of you, especially the great Vets on this forum have seen and done things that most of us couldn't imagine. I view my sister a hell of a lot differently today than ever and in a respectful way based on her handling of it. Don't know if I answered the question of this thread but this was the closest thing that I have experienced. Its kind of funny, I have this prayer when I strap on my Carry Weapon...I pray to God that I don't have to use my weapon today, but I also pray to God that if I do, my aim is true.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My Mom had a DNR - do not resucitate, and I was the holder of that form plus the power of attorney paperwork. In her final months I had to pull those out of the briefcase I carried with me 24/7 on several different occasions to make sure her wishes were upheld by various doctors and more than one hospital.
But that was easy, I was doing what she wanted. I never had to "pull the plug" because I never allowed it to be hooked up in the first place.
Her final two months taught me much about her faith, strengthened my own, and in one of her fairly lucid moments she gave me a glimpse of the after life that she had seen.
Thanks, Mom. I know you are with Jesus now.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

The Tony Nicklinson case was all over the Brit news last year, trapped in a useless body he fought a court case for the right to allow somebody to kill him, but the court said "No".
This is him after hearing the court verdict sentencing him to go on living.










It had a "happy" ending though, he contracted pneumonia and died a week later

Locked-in syndrome victim Tony Nicklinson dies aged 58 after refusing food and contracting pneumonia | Mail Online


----------

